# Replacing light socket on ceiling light



## paulf615 (Aug 15, 2015)

So i need to replace a light socket on a ceiling light View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439694044.609239.jpg

and the one thats in there is a porcelain type 660w 250v sheng king
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439694070.871782.jpg

and the one i want to replace it with is a 660 watt too but its plastic. Is that an issue or did i just get the completely wrong thing
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439694215.409538.jpg


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 16, 2015)

The rating is the same and phenolic sockets have been used for years.  My only issue would be if the mounting is compatible.


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 16, 2015)

The mounting? Like the clip on the side because they both have that and i believe i can mount them into the fixture the same way.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 16, 2015)

If they both mount the same then go for it. What happened to the old one that made you want to change it?


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 16, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> If they both mount the same then go for it. What happened to the old one that made you want to change it?



The old one wouldn't work when a light bulb was put into it so i tested the socket and it was getting powered. After calling a relative who is an electrician we determined the  bottom of the socket had been burned. He said it could have been because the light bulbs weren't put in tight enough


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 16, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439760012.974775.jpg

Heres a better picture of the sockets in the light


----------



## nealtw (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't think you have a problem using it,


----------



## paulf615 (Aug 17, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I don't think you have a problem using it,



Replaced it yesterday and its working fine. I was just a little unsure and i wanted to make sure i had the right thing because i know electricity can get dangerous if done wrong.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 17, 2015)

What is important is the power should come into the button in the center and the socket is neutral. So with the bulb out or dead the is no power to touch easily.
Sometimes the metal on the bulb is different than the socket and that causes trouble.


----------

